
Navient CEO: The student loan crisis we should work together to solve - pdog
https://medium.com/@JackRemondi/the-student-loan-crisis-we-should-work-together-to-solve-8629b800de89
======
YesonID
Stop treating all student loans as equal. A loan to study humanities should
have a higher interest rate than a loan to study mechanical engineering or
become a doctor.

Charge rates based on the expected future cash flows, taking into account
unemployment rates by degree, and kids will sort themselves out by choosing a
field of study in-line with their risk appetite.

------
moocowtruck
whats the student loan crisis?

